# Books to Improve Writing?



## V.N. Henderson (Aug 3, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions on books I can get to help with improving my writing? I would prefer to purchase them on my kindle since I live in a small apartment. I appreciate the input! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Kion (Aug 3, 2018)

That depends, what kind of writing do you do?

In general, look into what books are popular in the genre\s you like. Alternatively, you could look for a best selling author, that you find interesting. I find the authors of the books I read add personality to the story, just in the way they write, something often lost when made in to a film. 

The best sellers are such for a reason. Find some you enjoy reading, and try to figure out what makes their writing stand out above the rest.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 3, 2018)

I think you can learn grammar and formatting in books, but writing is improved by lots of reading, writing, reflection and study of your writing, and then writing some more. Too many people study writing so much that they never really get around to doing it.


----------



## V.N. Henderson (Aug 3, 2018)

Kion said:


> That depends, what kind of writing do you do?
> 
> In general, look into what books are popular in the genre\s you like. Alternatively, you could look for a best selling author, that you find interesting. I find the authors of the books I read add personality to the story, just in the way they write, something often lost when made in to a film.
> 
> The best sellers are such for a reason. Find some you enjoy reading, and try to figure out what makes their writing stand out above the rest.



Thank you for the input. I enjoy writing fiction. I also read a lot of fiction, but I was looking for books that can give me tips on improvement.


----------



## V.N. Henderson (Aug 3, 2018)

patskywriter said:


> I think you can learn grammar and formatting in books, but writing is improved by lots of reading, writing, reflection and study of your writing, and then writing some more. Too many people study writing so much that they never really get around to doing it.



I completely agree with your statement. I have have been writing on and off for almost twenty years. I was looking for books that can help hone my craft help me see things in a different perspective.


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 3, 2018)

One excellent resource:  _Wonderbook_ by Jeff Vandermeer (9781419729669).  It is one book that is truly worthy of bookshelf space.


----------



## liminal_luke (Aug 3, 2018)

patskywriter said:


> Too many people study writing so much that they never really get around to doing it.



Guilty as charged.  It`s a fun study though.  I love writing books and have quite the collection.  For examples of interesting sentence structure, I like Virginia Tufte`s _Artful_ _Sentences: Syntax as Style_.  For an interesting take on the elements of story that keep readers reading, pick up Lisa Cron`s Wired for Story: _The Writer`s Guide to using_ _Brain Science to Hook Readers from the very First Sentence_.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 3, 2018)

Darkkin said:


> One excellent resource:  _Wonderbook_ by Jeff Vandermeer (9781419729669).  It is one book that is truly worthy of bookshelf space.



Hmm, this actually looks pretty good, and the kindle version is only $10:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1419729667/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 3, 2018)

patskywriter said:


> I think you can learn grammar and formatting in books, but writing is improved by lots of reading, writing, reflection and study of your writing, and then writing some more. Too many people study writing so much that they never really get around to doing it.




I am going to have to agree with Pat; it is rare that a 'how to write' book is written by a NYT bestselling author.
There are 2 big reasons that reading is the best place to learn to write;
1) You can learn styles and techniques by reading popular writers. Seeing how they manipulate language is the best teacher.
2) Read books that are big in the genre you wish to write in because it shows you what is selling. Also, it updates you in what is current, and what is pase in your genre. You might be surprised how many of your ideas are actually old-hat.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks, Ralph! Yeah, in my opinion, you know you’re “getting there” when you enjoy your own writing. When I began publishing my community newspaper back in the 1990s, I quickly realized that my writing style wasn’t in line with what I was trying to do. My natural writing style is formal, but my audience was made up of neighbors in my low-income, inner-city neighborhood. The last thing I needed was to come across as a stuffy, pedantic, overly wordy writer. I kept at it and eventually learned to write clearly and efficiently, and I’m very pleased with my evolution. So yeah, sometimes you just have to work it out and keep trying until you get the results you want.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 4, 2018)

I have the wonderbook physical book which was a bit hard to read. I will get it on kindle now that I can take notes. I recommend it. However, I like books that meld the subconcious and inspiration, and I have been successful at locating a small list.  I don't know but to generate ideas, I need prompts, brainstorming techniques, and ways to trigger the muse. You see I don't talk to many people except the immediate family.

This is currently on my wish list for next time I buy something:
No Experience Necessary Writer's Course: by scott edelstein.

For example wriiting about yourself and others is good subject matter, then using what-if questions for the premise.

The book I got recommended by reading elizabeth lyon's book the writers compass. Since I exceeded my budget this is what I am thinking of buying next time.

Don't focus on theory when buying craft books. IMO the best book well tell you where to find ideas, and she has a list with ten books along with bird by bird which is a perrenial favorite.

I  have over a 100 craft kindle books between kindle and physical copy. So I am saying this with a serious tone. Theory books are not practical. The muse process for all I know is much more important than craft. Just my opinion on this.

Buy elizabeth lyons book if you think the muse is something you want to explore. To be inspired. However note, this is your decision. The ten plus book list can be seen in the google preview book for free for the writer's compass book.


----------



## Kion (Aug 6, 2018)

V.N. Henderson said:


> Thank you for the input. I enjoy writing fiction. I also read a lot of fiction, but I was looking for books that can give me tips on improvement.



Ah, my apologies, I have misunderstood.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 6, 2018)

It's not a book, but I just started a discussion on the nuts & bolts of character development.

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...he-nuts-amp-bolts-of-it?p=2176703#post2176703


----------



## PaleWriter (Aug 29, 2018)

A favorite book is "Novelist's Boot Camp" by Todd A. Stone.
It is chock full of suggestions and drills to get you writing up a storm.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 30, 2018)

I suggest people use goodreads, and get books that are 4.4. or 4.3. These books must be recent releases. I improved my characterization but that's when I understood better what it really is. I bought a book on script writing I felt that is 4.4. It had what I wanted. It explains what is meant by action, obstacle, character, flaw, and that's what mattered. There's a good reads plug in for amazon (chrome web browser: inside the google chrome download page) that lets you see the rating of books on Amazon's webpage. However I bought some old books with 4.4 with popularity (2013 and below), and regretted those. These were released this year and in google's preview window I read the books to get an idea of what I was buying.

Here's the two books I recommend on my experience based on what I posted: (more than 100 craft books and counting)




> Complete Screenwriting Course: A complete guide to writing, developing and marketing a script for TV or film





> Charles Harris
> 
> and
> 
> ...


One is written by a new York best selling author. Both are separate methods, so no need to apply it to writing everything you write. But I liked them for revision purposes.

This isn't a rule-based profession I realize and I wrote my story taking in mind tips to improve the manuscript. But not using everything the books mentioned because there supposedly exists no formula for writing stories which is the case for everyone.

It's tough to get these ratings. There is no guarantee the method will work from writing from scratch which takes practice.
​


----------



## Nicola (Sep 6, 2018)

V.N. Henderson said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on books I can get to help with improving my writing? I would prefer to purchase them on my kindle since I live in a small apartment. I appreciate the input! :icon_cheesygrin:



I have just started reading ‘Writing a Novel and Getting Published For Dummies’ this is also available on kindle. I have found this has good tips so far!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 6, 2018)

The best books to help you improve your writing are the ones you write.


----------



## moderan (Sep 6, 2018)

Terry D said:


> The best books to help you improve your writing are the ones you write.


Yes. Though I do agree that VanderMeer's book is a good read. It's really more about Jeff's process than anything else, and is practically inapplicable in most circumstances. Most on-writing books fall into that same classification.


----------

